# How fast



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

do golden apple snails grow?


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

That depends on the tank they are in and what food they have access to. When my clutch hatched last sommer I had them all in a 2.5 gal plant tank, but that soon got so crowded that I had to move some of the baby snails into other tanks. The snails that I put into tanks where the fish got bloodworms and carnivore wafers grew at almost twice the rate of the ones in with omnivores and herbivores. But even amoung the snails in the same tank they grew at different rates. Within 3 to 4 months all 18 snails that I kept (I sold the rest on aquabid) were are fully grown and able to reproduce themselves. I am currently waiting for their first clutch to hatch.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

It's in a 15 gallon tank with 6 cories, a guppy and three ottos. The tank is also semi planted with about 5 of those bulbs from walmart. The snail has been gerniourosly eating the plants as well as cucumber and sinking pellets. sometimes it will eat brine shrimp


----------

